# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Malay Tiger sustanon 250 real or fake? Pics included

## scootz

Just saw an old buddy in the gym and we were talking and he has some stock..
Bought some of these to add to my current cycle but interested to know if they are legit?
Price was ok and I 'kinda' trust the guy!

It all seems good except i have read the tiger should be a hologram and mine is just a gold tiger, not really a hologram? Anyone else had these?

----------


## mietek

50% of the gear is fake, just inject and go for blood test or look for test kit

there is no way to tell what you have can be anything

most of the sustanon I have seen contained only a little bit of test prop or just plain oil

----------


## scootz

Do you mean 50% of Malay tiger is fake or roids in general?

----------


## scootz

I've just been checking my packaging of this Malay Tiger sustanon and I've discovered it probably is fake. Just decided to look at the expiry dates on the box and noticed that the dates were printed when the box was made, it wasn't printed on after which is a pretty sure sign of fake gear.

The reason I checked is today I went for a chest work out and felt less enthusiastic about my session, strength felt a bit low and didn't really know why. Well I'm guessing its because the last shot of real sustanon I had was 4 days ago (pinned the Malay stuff yesterday but that's the bunk gear)

Pretty pissed as I really wanted to run another 5 weeks but seems its gonna be pct time in a few weeks instead. Gained 11kg (24lbs) so can't be too pissed but could of got more I think.

Well, just thought I'd share my great news bout bunk gear

----------


## mk19gunner

Sorry to hear your stuff might be bunk. Unfortunately in this game most gear out there is fake and it is difficult to find clean quality gear. Congrats' on the 24 pound gain and the other gear that was good. Sounds like you need to stay with that gear.

----------


## scootz

> Sorry to hear your stuff might be bunk. Unfortunately in this game most gear out there is fake and it is difficult to find clean quality gear. Congrats' on the 24 pound gain and the other gear that was good. Sounds like you need to stay with that gear.


Yeah, guess that's just the risk we take..
Problem is the other gear ran out and that source no longer supplies.
Seems I only got to run a 8 week cycle which sucks but it a lesson learned

----------

